# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μπικμπίκ παχύσαρκος

## Μπία

Καλημέρα!Ο Μπικμπίκ μου που έκλεισε τα 4 στις 2-8 έχει πολύ λίπος στην κοιλίτσα του.Πρέπει να τον κάνω δίαιτα.Από σήμερα λέω να του βάζω την τροφή 3 φορές τη μέρα με λίγα σποράκια μέσα και να την παίρνω πάλι.Εσείς τι λέτε,θα αποδώσει ή προτείνετε κάτι άλλο?Τώρα άρχισε λίγο να ψευτοκελαηδάει μετά από μία μακρά περίοδο πτερόρροιας.Είναι ζωηρός ,του έδωσα και μερικές φορές AIDONINE ,κάθε μέρα χορταρικά και αυγό 1 φορά τη βδομάδα.Οι φωτο είναι σημερινές.

pc screenshot

picture hosting




20mb image hosting

screenshot software




upload picture

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ποια τροφη του δινεις και ποια ποσοτητα?

----------


## xrisam

Mας είχε λείψει ο κούκλος σου Μπία!!!

Μήπως πρέπει να του μειώσεις συγκεκριμένους σπόρους δηλαδή αυτούς που παχαίνουν....Κάτσε σου πούνε οι καναρινάδες.

----------


## Μπία

Με τις τροφές δεν τα πάω καλά,του δίνω Versele Laga Prestige αλλά ξέρω πως δεν είναι και η καλύτερη.Ένα πουλάκι έχω πως να κάνω δικό μου μείγμα,λίγο δύσκολο το βρίσκω.Το ένα κιλό το καταναλώνει σε 3 μήνες.Του βάζω και στις 2 ταίστρες όταν τελειώσουν.Αυτό συμβαίνει κάθε 2 βδομάδες .Καθημερινά φυσάω τα φλούδια.Τώρα τελευταία όλο τρώει.Ίσως κάτι του λείπει ή νιώθει κατάθλιψη που δεν έχει παρέα και τόριξε στο φαί.Θυμώνει με τον άντρα μου και του επιτίθεται όπως φαίνεται στην φωτο.Με μένα είναι αλοιφή και με την Αθηνά που τον είδε λιώμα έγινε στα χέρια της.

----------


## stefos

την τροφη που του δινεις δεν την ξερω , δοκιμασε σε πρωτη φαση να του βαζεις ενα κουταλακι γλυκου μονο καθε μερα .
Οταν θα του ξαναβαζεις οτι εχει μεινει απο την προηγουμενη μερα πεταξε τη. Βεβαια καλυτερα θα ηταν να εφτιαχνες δικο σου μειγμα αλλα σε καταλαβαινω γιατι εχεις ενα μονο πουλακι . Επισης περιμενε τον jk να σου πει αν αυτη που του δινεις θελει αραιωμα με κεχρι και οτι αλλο χρειζεται. Το αυγο προσεξε το τωρα οχι πολυ συχνα , μπαινουμε σε περιοδο συντηρησης!!

----------


## xasimo

Αν το 1 κιλο το καταναλωνει σε 3 μηνες ειλικρινα εμενα μου ακουγετε παρα πολυ.....!!
Εχει παρα πολυ λιπος μου φαινεται...  :sad: 
Κ. Μπια ας σας πουν και οι πιο εμπειροι αλλα κατ' εμε καλυτερα να δινετε σταθερη ποσοτητα τροφης καθε 2 μερες τουλαχιστον για να τρωει ολους τους σπορους, οχι μονο τους λιπαρους, και ελεχγομενα...
βεβαια ειναι πολλοι οι παραγοντες για το λιπος αλλα ας σας πουν οι εμπειροτεροι μην σας μπερδεψω εγω..

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Ολυμπία σου προτείνω 1 κουταλάκι την ημέρα τροφή,αυγό 1 κάθε 15 ημέρες και πολύ χορταρικό,ότι βρίσκεις.Με την ευκαιρία είναι κούκλος.

----------


## mpampists

εγω αν και καινουργιος στο χωρο ...απο οτι εχω δει καθε πουλι εχει διαφορετικο μεταβολισμο....οπως και εμεις αλλωστε.
Δεν μπορουμε να λεμε βαλε μια κουταλιτσα τη μερα σε ενα πουλι που ειναι υπερδραστηριο ....πεταει συνεχεια απο κλαδι σε κλαδι ....
ο καθενας μας θα πρεπει να ελεγξει τις αναγκες του καθε πουλιου και να πραξει αναλογα.
Βεβαια το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι οντως φαινεται παχυ...ας μειωθει λιγο η τροφη αλλα οχι αποτομα.

----------


## jk21

κατα μεσο ορο οι αναγκες στερεας τροφης σε καναρινι ειναι 4 γρ  .Με την υγρασια των σπορων αντε 5 γρ  

ετσι οπως τα λεει η Μπια ετρωγε ειτε 10 γρ την ημερα  ή αν δεν προσθετε τροφη και εβαζε καινουργια πετωντας οση εμενε  , μπορει να ετρωγε και 5 γρ την ημερα αλλα η περισσοτερη να ηταν φουλ λιπαροι σποροι και μεσα σε αυτους σε πολυ υψηλη ποσοτητα ο γνωστος που θεωρητικα τουλαχιστον επηρεζει το θυρεοειδη με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται για την παχυνση ενος οργανισμου αποτομα ή αδυνατισμα αν προκειται για υποθυρεοειδισμο ή υπερθυρεοειδισμο αντιστοιχα

η τροφη εχει την εξης συσταση




> *Composition*
> 
> 
>  Canary seed
> 63
> %
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 για βορειο ευρωπη ειναι μια χαρα αλλα μιγμα στην ελλαδα με αμυλουχους μονο 66 % (κεχρι ,βρωμη ) και συνολο rubsen και rape seed στο 25 %  .... ε οσο να ναι δεν ειναι και το καταλληλοτερο .Δεν με εκπλησει οτι βλεπω .Νομιζω καποτε σε θεμα της Μπιας ή αλλου μελους το ειχαμε ξανασυζητησει ... 

η τροφη αυτη δεν ειναι δυνατον να αραιωθει και να ερθει οπως νομιζω για να αδυνατισει το πουλακι . Στο μελλον Μπια ,αν θες την ξαναδινεις .Ειναι δικο σου θεμα .Τωρα ειδικα που ειναι και περιοδο συντηρησης φτιαξε ενα μιγμα 80 κεχρι 10 βρωμη 10 κανναβουρι  και δινε το πολυ 1 κουταλι κοφτο την ημερα (του γλυκου ) ,χορταρικα και ειδικα πικρα καθε μερα επαρκεστατα (οχι μπροκολο γιατι σε πιθανο ηδη υπαρκτο προβλημα με θυρεοειδη δεν κανει .... εχει σε μικρη ποσοτητα βεβαια και χωρις προβλημα για υγειεις οργανισμους ,τις goitrogenic ουσιες του rubsen και του rape seed )  και αυγο μονο ενα κομματι ασπραδι καθε 5 μερες 

Νερο φρεσκο καθε μερα και αν γινεται αντι αυτου ραδικοζουμε αν βραζεις πικρα  ραδικια για προσωπικη χρηση

----------


## Μπία

Κατατοπιστικότατος .Σίγουρα το πουλάκι μου έχει πρόβλημα με τον θυρεοειδή γι'αυτό και δεν μπορεί να τραγουδήσει όπως πριν.Θα πάω σε κατάστημα που πουλάει σπόρους και θα του πω να μου κάνει αυτό το χαρμάνι.Ραδικόζουμο υπάρχει άφθονο.Από που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ φρέσκους σπόρους ώστε να μην ανησυχώ και γι'αυτό?Άραγε το πουλάκι μου θα επανέλθει?Μα δεν υπάρχει έτοιμο μείγμα που να το δίνω άφοβα?Κι αυτό της Μanitoba ?Πολλές ερωτήσεις σας κούρασα,δεν σας άκουσα από την αρχή,εύκολη λύση το έτοιμο μείγμα.Ακριβή τροφή και άχρηστη και να σου λέει ο δήθεν πτηνίατρος πως είναι η καλύτερη.Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρουμε.

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι ουτε οτι εχει θυρεοειδη ,ουτε οτι το σταματημα του τραγουδιου οφειλεται σε κατι τετοιο .Η περιοδος της πτεροριας ειναι πολυ κοντα και δεν ειναι κατι αφυσικο τετοια εποχη .Εν δυμαμει θα μπορουσε να επηρεαστει αλλα δεν το ξερουμε εγκυρα

Το καλυτερο και φρεσκοτερο μιγμα της αγορας να επαιρνες αυτη τη στιγμη , θελει αλλη δικη του διαιτα για να αδυνατισει ,οπως σου την ειπα και αν δεν αδυνατισει ,ακομα πιο ελαφρυ μιγμα .Η χρηση χορταρικων και ο χωρος στο κλουβι να πετα ,ειναι βασικα στην προσπαθεια 

δεν ειναι το πρωτο πουλι με τοσο λιπος ,που τελικα αδυνατισε 

Οταν αδυνατισει , θα παρεις ενα μιγμα χωρις ρουπσεν ,γνωμη μου και με οχι υψηλο νιζερ και ευχομαι αν ειναι απο τα επωνυμα και συσκευασμενο με μακρινη ημερομηνια ληξης ,να ειναι και πραγματικα φρεσκο .Δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο .Για μαγαζια τυχον συμπολιτες σου ας σου στειλουν πμ ή αν αγοραζεις και απο e shop εκτος θεσσαλονικης ας σου πουνε επισης με πμ τυχον προτασεις

----------


## Μπία

Αγαπητοί συμπολίτες και συμφορουμίτες,σας παρακαλώ πολύ αν μπορείτε να με ενημερώσετε με ΠΜ από που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ φρέσκους σπόρους για το καναρίνι μου.Ευχαριστώ για την εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## jk21

Μπια μετακινησα το θεμα σου εδω  ... δεν ανοιγουμε θεμα με αποκλειστικο λογο ευρεση πηγης προιοντων .Κατα παραχωρηση αν δεν προκειται για εκτροφεις και μονο για αψυχα πραγματα (αναλωσιμα ) εχουμε χαλαρο τον κανονα για πληροφοριες με πμ (για εκτροφεις η ζητηση απαγορευεται εντελως  ,εστω αν ζητιεται με πμ ) αλλα μονο σαν προσκαιρη αναφορα σε θεμα που εχει ανοιχτει για αλλο λογο και οχι αυτον ως αποκλειστικο

----------


## Μπία

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα θέλοντας να ενημερώσω πως ο Μπίκμπικ είναι πολύ ευδιάθετος και άρχισε και το δυνατό τραγούδι.Ητροφή του είναι ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού σπόρους όπως μου είπατε ,μπόλικα χόρτα ,ασπράδι λίγο κάθε 10 μέρες και ραδικόζουμο.Θα συνεχίσω αυτό το μείγμα 80-10-10 κεχρι,βρώμη ,κανναβούρι για λίγο ακόμη και θα στείλω φωτο της κοιλίτσας να δείτε αν αδυνάτησε.Σήμερα επειδή υπέθεσα πως δεν έχει θέμα με τον θυρεοειδή έδωσα και λίγο μπρόκολο.

----------


## jk21

να δουμε συντομα φωτο μηπως εχει αδυνατισει αρκετα και πρεπει να ενισχυθει η διατροφη του

----------


## Μπία

Οπωσδήποτε αύριο.

----------


## Μπία

Πρωινές φωτο,όπως βλέπω είναι κάπως καλύτερα αλλά ακόμη έχει μπόλικο λιπος.

free uploader

image upload

image url

upload a gif




windows screenshot

----------


## jk21

το πουλι ειναι δυστυχως τετραπαχο ...

το μιγμα να γινει  85 % κεχρι 10 % βρωμη  5 κανναβουρι  % (ή αραιωσε το υπαρχον με 20 % κεχρι επιπλεον ) και τηρησε το ενα κουταλι του γλυκου την ημερα μονο και καθημερινα πικρο ραδικι 

αν επιμενει το παχος σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,κατι συμβαινει ορμονικα ...

τηρουσες το 1 κουταλι;

----------


## Μπία

Κάθε μέρα ένα κοφτό κουταλάκι του γλυκού.Ίσως όπως λες να είναι κάτι ορμονικό .Θα τροποποιήσω την αναλογία όσο για τα ραδίκια τρώει κάθε μέρα.Μάλλον θα το αφήσω να πετά στο σπίτι επί καθημερινής βάσεως μήπως και συντελέσει στο αδυνάτισμα.Θα επανέλθω σε 10 μέρες .

----------


## jk21

Αν συμβαινει ετσι  , μαλλον το rape seed  ισως εχει κανει δουλεια στο θυρεοειδη ... δεν εξηγειται αλλιως !

----------


## Μπία

Θα κανω αυτό το νέο μείγμα και αν δεν...τότε θα μου πεις τι θα κάνω περαιτέρω και ελπίζω κάτι να επιτευχθεί.

----------


## jk21

Ισως να ηθελε και σκετο κεχρι και βρωμη  ,αλλα ας ξεκινησεις με αυτο .Δεν θελω να τον αφησουμε χωρις ω3 καθολου

----------


## Μπία

Εννέα μέρες μετά από το τελευταίο post και ιδού μία νέες
 φωτο της κοιλίτσας.

upload image online
image hosting free

how to screen capture

----------


## jk21

Σχεδον τιποτα  ... βγαλε το λαιμο να δω

----------


## Μπία

image hosting 15mb

post imagespc screenshot

upload foto

----------


## jk21

ετσι ηταν ο λαιμος (πανω μερος που φαινεται οριακα ) πριν 


και τωρα εχει νομιζω μια μικρη υποχωρηση εκτος αν δεν βοηθα η φωτο  ...




κανε υπομονη τηρωντας αυστηρα τη διαιτα  

Αν ειναι θυρεοειδης χρειαζονται περιεργες εξετασεις αιματος που δεν ξερω αν μπορει να υποβληθει 

Ομως θελει αυστηρη τηρηση διαιτας και πικρα ραδικια  !!! αυστηρα ενα κουταλι του γλυκου σπορους και ιχνος περισσοτερο

----------


## Μπία

Αυτή τη δοσολογία ακολουθώ αλλά σχετικά με φρούτα ,βιταμίνες?Μόνο ραδίκια και σπόρους?

Ο λαιμός όπως τον είδα όλο πέτσα δεν είδα κάποιο πρήξιμο ή κάτι περίεργο.

----------


## jk21

Μπια το πουλακι εχει την αναγκη να τρωει οσο γινεται τροφη που του δινει το αισθημα του κορεσμου ,χωρις να του δινουν πολλες θερμιδες .Τα φρουτα δινουν γιατι εχουν φουλ φρουκτοζη ! ακομα και χορταρικα θελω πικρα που διεγειρουν την χολη και βοηθουν στο καυσιμο των λιπων .Αν θες βρες ταραξακο αποξηραμενο και λουιζα και με ενα κουταλι απο το καθενα κανε καθε μερα αφεψημα και δινε αντι νερου 

Ναι μονο σπορους .Υποθετω το μιγμα το αραιωσες ωστε κεχρι και βρωμη να ειναι 95 % .Ετσι;  


στα χορταρικα οχι μπροκολο  .Ραδικι πικρο ή και ταραξακο αν βρισκεις καπου ή ζωχο

Βιταμινες αν θες δινε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα

----------


## Μπία

κάθε μέρα δίνω ζοχό και πικροράδικο,με φοβήθηκαν τα χωράφια χιχι.Σπόρους όπως είπαμε .

----------


## Μπία

Σημερινές φωτο,έχει ξελιγωθεί στην πείνα ο καημένος.Μόλις του βάλω το πρωί την τροφή ,πέφτει με τα μούτρα και την τρώει σχεδόν αμέσως.Μετά τραγουδάει για να ξεχαστεί :Rolleye0012: 

img hosting

images hostingimage hosting 10mb limit

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εχω την εντυπωση πως παει καλύτερα. 

ισως αν του εβαζες σπορους γρασιδιου η και μιλετ στην διατροφη του να το βοηθουσε. επισης αρκετα, σε ποσσοτητα χορταρικα ωστε να τρωει και να μενουν κιολας.

----------


## Μπία

Χορταρικά βάζω μπόλικα κάθε μέρα,σπανάκι,ραδίκι,ζωχό,κα  ρότο.Βλέπω πως η κοιλίτσα έχει ξεφουσκώσει και αλλάξει χρώμα.Αυτά που λες σπόρους γρασιδιού και μίλετ υπάρχουν στα petshop ή θα δυσκολευτώ να τα βρω.Δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να τρέχω έξω από την πόλη,έχω περιορισμούς.Και το μείγμα που κάνω αναγκάστηκα να πάρω 3 κιλά σπόρους γιατί δεν εύρισκα μικρές συσκευασίες.Σίγουρα θα πεταχτούν αφού το πουλάκι τρώει τόσο λίγο.Στα χορταρικά τι άλλο να προσθέσω,δεν τα τρώει κιόλας.Το πικροράδικο με το ζόρι αλλά του δίνω το ζουμί.Ώρες ώρες τον λυπάμαι και θέλω να του γεμίσω την ταίστρα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οι σποροι που σου λεω υπαρχουν στα πετσοπ. το μιλετ υπαρχει και σε κλωναρι. εναλακτικα ενα μειγμα για παραδισια ειναι μια αλλη λυση. 

υπαρχουν και αγριοι σποροι η σποροι λιβαδιου που ειναι για καρδερινες. 

ασε να δουμε τι γνωμη εχει και ο Δημητρης γιαυτους τους σπορους που σου ειπα.

η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν ειναι κατι ορμονικο. αλλα για να εισαι σιγουρη μην δωσεις παλι σπανακι, οπως και μπροκολο, λαχανο, κουνουπιδι, κειλ, γενικως τα ''μαποειδή'' :Happy: 
ολα τα αλλα μπορεις να τα δινεις.

το μειγμα σπορων που εχεις, να το βαλεις σε ενα καλο ταπερ και στο ψυγειο για να διατηρηθει περισσοτερο καιρο.

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ για τις επεξηγήσεις,καλύτερα να βάλω τους σπόρους σε γυάλινο βάζο.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ακομα καλητερα!

----------


## jk21

πριν




σημερα 










Μικρη βελτιωση ... και προχωρας στον ιδιο ρυθμο !  η οποια βελτιωση ειναι ορατη στη φωτο προφιλ

----------


## jk21

περι ορμονικου .... αν δεν ειναι ορμονικο ,σιγουρα ειναι γονιδιακο ... με σκληρη διαιτα και χανει αργα  λιπος .Αρα εχει χαμηλο μεταβολισμο 

περι σπορων  .... το μιλλετ ειναι φτωχο σε κρισιμα αμινοξεα και σε περιοδο διαιτας με ελαχιστους λιπαρους και συγχρονως πρωτεινουχους σπορους ,ειναι σημαντικο να παιρνουν αμυλουχους με καλα αμινοξεα και το κεχρι ειναι καλυτερο 

το γρασιδι ειναι καλος σπορος αμυλουχος ,αλλα μονο σε ενημερωμενο eshop ισως βρει καλο ... αυτο που κυκλοφορει με την ονομασια αγκαθι στα πετσοπ δεν καταλαβαινεις αν ειναι φλουδα μονο ή και σπορος 

το μιγμα αγριων σπορων και λειβαδιου που ειναι αναμικτο (σποροι υγειας ) εχει και λιπαρους μεσα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το μιλετ και το γρασιδι απλα για να απασχολητε, οχι για διατροφικους λογους. μαζι με το αλλο μιγμα 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα

----------


## Μπία

Φοβάμαι μήπως το πουλάκι μου πάθει κάτι επειδή πεινάει.Και τι θα κάνω αν είναι γονιδιακό,πάντα σε δίαιτα θα είναι?Συνεχίζω με τον ίδιο ρυθμό και σε 10 μέρες θα στείλω πάλι φωτο.Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν πειναει...απλα δεν μπουκώνεται οπως πριν :Happy:  εχει διαφορά. 
αργοτερα που θα αδυνατισει θα του δινεις τις ιδιες ποσοτητες αλλα μαζι και αλλους σπορους.

γρασιδι και σπορους λαχανικων μπορεις να βρεις και σε γεωπονικά ειδη-φυτωρια

----------


## jk21

Αν το πουλακι ειχε αναγκες πανω απο τις θερμιδες που παιρνει  ,θα εκαιγε 100 % περισσοτερο λιπος .Ειναι σιγουρο οτι αφου τρεφεται με νορμαλ ποσοτητα και δεν εχει χασει , εχει χαμηλοτερο μεταβολισμο (δηλαδη ενεργεια που ξοδευει μονο και μονο επειδη ζει )  ,πιθανοτατα δεν του αρεσει να κινειται αρκετα στο κλουβι  ή μπορει να υπαρχει και υποθυρεοειδισμος με χαμηλους παλμους καρδιας που οδηγουν και σε λιγοτερες καυσεις ....

Δεν θα με παραξενευε καθολου γιατι χανει με τοσο αργο ρυθμο ,αν το ενα κουταλι του γλυκου ηταν γεματο μεχρι πανω και οχι κοφτο ή δεν ηταν ενα αλλα εναμισυ .... τοτε προφανως δεν μπορει να αδυνατισει γρηγορα  .Ομως με ενα κουταλι που τρωει ... κατι απο ολα που ανεφερα συμβαινει

----------


## Ariadni

Κουραγιο και υπομονη και σε σενα! Εχουμε τους δυο μπουλουκους του φορουμ! Θα αδυνατισουν που θα παει!

----------


## Μπία

Και ο δικός σου μπουλούκος είναι Αριάδνη?καναρίνι είναι?Να φανταστείς είχα έναν που έμοιαζε χοντρός αλλά είχε καρίνα κι αυτός που φαίνεται αδύνατος έχει μιά κοιλάρα... :: 
Δημήτρη μάλλον ορμονικό πρέπει να είναι διότι τον βάζω και πετά μέσα στο δωμάτιο μέχρι που λαχανιάζει και παρακαλάει να μπει στο κλουβί.Το μόνο που εύχομαι είναι να συνεχίσει να ζει και ν'απολαμβάνω την παρέα και το τραγούδι του γιατί τον αγαπώ πολύ.

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι ναι καναρινακι και κανουμε και μεις διαιτα! Καλα θα ειναι μην ανησυχεις σιγα σιγα θα αδυνατισει δε μπορει!

----------


## jk21

Μπια αν μπορεις να το κανεις συχνα αυτο ,αλλα με ασφαλεια ,να τον βγαζεις οσο μπορεις να πετα

----------


## Μπία

Φυσικά θα το συνεχίσω αν και ο γάτος μου ο καλός[αυτός στο avatar με τον Μπίκ μπικ]πέθανε και πήραμε ένα ζωηρό μικρούλη.Τους έχω σε διαφορετικά δωμάτια και προσέχω πολύ.

----------


## mitsman

Είναι 7 του Δεκεμβρη! το πουλάκι βρισκεται καταμεσης του χειμώνα!!! Ολα τα πουλακια του κοσμου αυτη την εποχη προσπαθουν απο ενστικτο να γεμίσουν λίπος για να βγαλουν τον δυσκολο χειμώνα αλλα και να έρθει η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος βρίσκοντας τα δυνατά!
Οσο μεγαλώνει η μέρα τα πουλια θα ειναι πιο δραστήρια και κινητικά και τότε το λίπος χάνεται! 
Αποψη μου ειναι καμμία προσπάθεια για διαιτα τέτοια εποχη..... απλα προσεκτικη διατροφη μην γινουν σουμο!!!!

----------


## Μπία

Από χθες ο Μπίκ μπικ δεν έχει κέφια.Κάθεται φουσκωμένος αλλά είναι ζωηρός.Κάνει μόνο φρουφουρ.Μόλις του βάλω την τροφή το πρωί την τρώει όλη.Σήμερα τον λυπήθηκα και του έλαλα συμπλήρωμα τα μεσημέρι.Τρελάθηκε να τρώει,δεν αφήνει τίποτα και δεν έχει λιπαρούς σπόρους.Μετά καθάρισε τα φτερά του και πήγε για ύπνο.Αν αύριο ξαναφουσκώσει θα στείλω φωτο αλλά υποψιάζομαι πως το πουλάκι υποφέρει από πείνα.

----------


## mitsman

Βάλτε στο πουλι φαιιιιι.... απλα να ελέγχετε να το τρώει όλο!

----------


## Μπία

Θα του βάζω περισσότερο γιατί κι ο άντρας μου είπε πως θα του βάζει κρυφά γιατί τον λυπάται.

----------


## jk21

Βαλε φωτογραφια να δουμε αν εχει χασει λιπος .Το λιπος δεν το απεκτησε τωρα αλλα εινα ηδη διαπιστωμενο 1μισυ μηνα 

αυτη ειναι η φωτο οταν ανοιξε το θεμα και ηταν φουλ και στο λαιμο οπως ειδαμε σε λιγα μηνυματα πιο κατω . Τα πουλια τρωνε λιπαρους οταν ερχεται ο χειμωνας ,αλλα δεν γινονται ετσι απο τα μεσα του φθινοπωρου και αν ακομα αυτο ηταν φυσιολογικο λιπος , δεν γινεται απο την μια να πεινανε στο φουλ (γιατι πραγματι πειναει ) και να μην χανει λιπος απο την αλλη .Η αναγκη για ενεργεια θα αναγκαζε τον οργανισμο σε καυσεις ,παραλληλα με την πεινα .Μεχρι την τελευταια φωτο που ειχες βαλει δεν ειχε γινει . Δεν ξερω τι εχει το πουλι και δεν εχει νορμαλ μεταβολισμο , οποτε δεν μπορω να σου πω να συνεχισεις και να λαβω την ευθυνη .

----------


## Μπία

Η σημερινή κατάσταση,σαφώς καλύτερη!!!!

uploading images

image url upload

upload an image

----------


## Μπία

image hosting 10mb limit

free upload

----------


## Μπία

Οι φωτο μου δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες αλλά μόνη μου τα κάνω όλα,τον κρατώ και βγάζω τις φωτο.Λίγο δύσκολο να εστιάσω σωστά.

----------


## jk21

5 /12/15




σημερινες 








εγω δεν βλεπω καμμια διαφορα σημαντικη  .....



επιπλεον σε αυτη 





υπαρχει η υποψια διογκωμενου συκωτιου που κρυβεται κατω απο το λιπος .Δεν ξερω αν η ελαχιστη προβολη του μπροστα οφειλεται σε πιθανο ερεθισμο των εντερων που δεν εχει γινει ακομα ορατος λογω του λιπους (αν και πιστευω θα βλεπαμε διογκωση περαιτερα της κοιλιας εστω με λιπος ) ή απλα γιατι εχει μειωθει καπως το στρωμα του λιπους και αρχισε να γινεται ορατο το συκωτι 

Το μονο που μπορω να πω με σιγουρια , ειναι οτι  πουλι που εχει μπει σε ισχυρη διαιτα σαν και αυτη που τηρειται ευλαβικα (εκτος της τελευταιας εξαιρεσης που ειπες ) δεν δικαιολογειται να μην χανει μερος του λιπους ,εστω οχι ολο αφου πραγματι τα πουλια (οταν τρωνε αρκετα και εχουν κατι να συσσωρευσουν ... ) το χειμωνα αποθηκευουν λιγο ή περισσοτερο λιπος

----------


## mitsman

Ενα πουλι παχυ δεν προκειται τον χειμωνα να χασει ουτε ενα γραμμαριο λιπους.... το εχω προσπαθήσει δεκάδες φορες και το μονο που έχω καταφερει ηταν να φουσκώνουν και μετα απο μερες να αρρωσταινουν με το παραμικρο!
Αν αυτη την διαιτα την κανεις 1 Ιουνιου, τοτε στις 7 του μήνα θα έχει κοιλιακους!
Το μονο που είχα δοκιμασει και είχε αποτελεσμα αλλα ουτε θα το ξανακανω ποτε ουτε θα αφηνα κανεναν να το κανει ήταν να μην του βαλω καθολου φαι για μια ολοκληρη μερα, η αλήθεια ειναι οτι δουλεψε αλλα ειναι τεραστιο ρισκο!

----------


## Μπία

Τελικά τι πρέπει να κάνω?δέχομαι τις απόψεις σας αλλά εδώ μπαίνουν κι άλλα στη μέση.Συκώτι ,έντερα κλπ.Όλα αυτά εμένα με μπερδεύουν και μου δημιουργούν άγχος.Αν μπορούμε με απλά βήματα να κάνουμε κάτι είμαι όλο αυτιά και ετοιμότητα.Αν πάλι άδικος κόπος ας το αφήσουμε να πάει χορτάτο τουλάχιστον.

----------


## mitsman

Ουτε εγω, ουτε ο Δημητρης ειμαστε γιατροι.... ειμαστε απλα εκτροφεις με πολυ μικρη πειρα και αυτήν καταθετουμε!
Εσεις ακουτε γνωμεις φιλτραρετε και αποφασιζεται το καλύτερο για τον Μπικμπικ!

Εγω θα έπρατα όπως σας ειπα... περισσοτερο φαι και θα κοιτουσα να φαει τον 98% των σπόρων!
Ας πει και ο Δημητρης ή οποιος αλλος θελειπως θα έπρατε....

----------


## Μπία

Η ευθύνη είναι όλη δική μου και οπωσδήποτε το φιλτράρισμα θα γίνει για καλό σκοπό .Ούτως ή άλλως ο καθείς γνωρίζει τα δικά του πουλάκια και τις ιδιαιτερότητες που έχουν.Η βοήθεια που μου παρέχετε είναι ευπρόσδεκτη και η άποψή σας σεβαστή.Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει εδώ και 5 χρόνια μεγαλώνοντας κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά είναι πως έχουν πολλές ευαισθησίες όπως και τα ζώα ράτσας.Είναι πουλιά που τρώνε πολύ [μιλώ για τα δικά μου πάντα]τραγουδούν εξαιρετικά καλά έως άριστα ,έχουν μεγάλη διάρκεια πτερόρροιας και δεν αγαπούν τα χορταρικά.Μόλις κλείσουν το τέταρτο έτος αρρωσταίνουν χωρίς γυρισμό.Θα μου πείτε φταίει η τροφή ,η παρουσία επιβλαβών σπόρων κλπ.Είναι πολύ δύσκολο στην ηλικία που βρίσκομαι να ακολουθήσω όλες σας τις οδηγίες.Αποφάσισα όμως μετά το τέλος της ζωής του Μπίκ μπικ να μην πάρω άλλο πουλάκι.Είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεται στα χέρια μου.Εμένα ανέκαθεν μου άρεσαν οι παπαγάλοι και εξημέρωσα πολλούς.Αναγκάσθηκα να τουςεγκαταλείψω επειδή διεγνώσθη αλλεργικό άσθμα από τα πούπουλά τους.Γιατί τα λέω όλα αυτά ...κατάθεση ψυχής.

----------


## jk21

οπως σου ειπε και ο Δημητρης , γιατροι δεν ειμαστε και καταθετουμε τις οποιες εμπειριες εχει ο καθενας ,που δεν ειναι ικανες να αποτελεσουν απο μονες τους κανονα 

το πουλι λες οτι πειναει . εσυ το βλεπεις εσυ ξερεις  ,δινε οση τροφη νομιζεις οτι του κοβει την πεινα και οταν συμβει ορατα  αυτο μην δινεις επιπλεον αν δεν ειναι αναγκη 

τωρα αν με αυτη την τροφη παχυνει περισσοτερο  τωρα ,αδυνατισει το καλοκαιρι .. δεν τον ξερω .Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## Μπία

Κι εγώ το εύχομαι !!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σε καμια περιπτωση το  πουλι δεν πρεπει να πειναει.
 γι'αυτο λεμε βαλε σπορους χαμηλης διατροφικης αξιας οπως οι σποροι γρασιδιου και το μιλετ. επισης βαλε καροτο ολοκληρο. καλαμποκι χλωρο και ωμο μια μικρη ροδελα. κολοκυθι κομματι... να βαζει προσπαθεια για να φαει...

για μενα και ετσι να διατηρηθει ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## panos70

Εγω καποια στιγμη προπερσι αν θυμαμαι καλα  ειχα προβληματα παχυνσεις σε τουλαχιστον 7-8 καναρινια φυσικα οχι τοσο παχη , μιλησα με τον Δημητρη ( jk21 ) και αποφασισα να τους δινω ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου μιγμα την ημερα ,το μιγμα ηταν αρεωμενο 50% με κεχρι , σε 8-10 μερες τα πουλια ειχαν γινει σαν αθλητες , μετα επανεφερα το αρχικο μιγμα αλλα το ενα κουταλακι το εβαζα για πολυ καιρο, το πουλι γενικα επειδη εχει συνηθισει να τρωει πολυ εχει μεγαλωσει το στομαχι του γιαυτο συνεχεια τρωει και πειναει,με αποτελεσμα να κανει λοιπος , μπορεις επισεις να του δινεις και λιγο μηλο που και που η κανενα χορτρικο τιποτα αλλο

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση!

----------


## Μπία

Σημερινή φωτο του της κοιλίτσας.Νόμιζα πως δεν αδυνάτισε αλλά βλέπω πως όλα πάνε καλά.Να αλλάξω κάτι στην διατροφή ή να συνεχίσω με την ισχύουσα δοσολογία?

photo uploading

----------


## jk21

εχει αδυνατισει απο την παλια κατασταση αλλα εχει ακομα λιπος .Η γνωμη μου ειναι να διατηρησεις το μιγμα οπως εχει και να προσεχεις πολυ την ποσοτητα τροφης και αν παροτι την σωστη ποσοτητα δεν χανει ,τοτε να μειωσεις το κανναβουρι στο μιγμα κεχρι 80 , βρωμη 5 , κανναβουρι 15  στο 10 % και να ανεβασεις το κεχρι στο 85 %  .Παμε σε ζεστες σιγα σιγα και δεν εχει θεμα

----------


## Μπία

Εντάξει και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια που μου προσφέρετε απλόχερα.

----------


## Nikos Her

καλησπερα

*μειωσε το καναβουρι στο 10%* (ή και λιγοτερο) του μιγματος της τροφης
τους επομενους 4 μηνες θα εχει ζεστη πλεον οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να εχει λοιπος
επισης μη δινεις αυγο ... Απο Οκτωβριο παλι δινεις λιγο παραπανω καναβουρι ( π.χ 15% )

----------


## Μπία

Δηλαδή αυτό το πουλάκι θα τρώει αποκλειστικά χόρτα,λίγο καναβούρι,ελάχιστη βρώμη και μπόλικο κεχρί.Τίποτα άλλο?Και όλοι εκείνοι οι περίεργοι σπόροι θα είναι παντελώς απόντες από το σιτηρέσιο?Μπορώ να του βάζω τουλάχιστον λίγες βιταμίνες στο νεράκι?

----------


## jk21

ποιοι ειναι οι περιεργοι; ο πλουραλισμος κανει καλο αν σε παιρνει να τους βαλεις στο μιγμα 

αν θες μπορεις αντι 10 κανναβουρι να βαλεις  8 ή 7 και να προσθεσεις 2 ή 3 % λιναρι ή περιλλα .Το νιζερ ξεχνα το ... αν προσθεσεις θα πρεπει να αυξησεις το λιναρι μετα ακομα περισσοτερο κα την περιλλα και να μειωσεις τον καλυτερο σπορο σε αμινοξεα το κανναβουρι .Οταν δινεις μονο 10 % πρωτεινουχους και ταυτοχρονα λιπαρους σπορους ,κοιτας να ειναι οι καλυτεροι σε αμινοξεα και να μην ειναι μονο φουλ σε ω6 σαν το νιζερ αλλα να εχουν και ω3 σαν το κανναβουρι 

Σαφως μπορεις 1 ή και 2 φορες να βαζεις καποια πολυβιταμινη και μην ξεχνας τα χορταρικα που δινουν παμπολες εκτος των λιποδιαλυτων (αν και δινουν προβιταμινη Α φουλ τα περισσοτερα )

----------


## Nikos Her

*αναφερω απλως οτι πρεπει να μειωθει το καναβουρι...*
τωρα βιταμινες στο νερο δεν ξερω ... προσωπικα αποφευγω βιταμινες και διαφορα αλλα...
εκτος αν ειναι ιδιαιτερη αναγκη ....

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ !

----------

